# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  متشابهات سورة آل عمران مع سور أخرى

## رحمة محمد محمد

..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......
(إن الذين كفروا لن تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئا وأولئك هم وقود النار كدأب آل فرعون) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 10  
(إن الذين كفروا لن تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئا وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون) سورة آل عمرن/الآية: 116
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(كدأب آل فرعون والذين من قبلهم كذبوا بآياتنا فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم والله شديد العقاب قل للذين كفروا ستغلبون وتحشرون إلى جهنم) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 11
(كدأب آل فرعون والذين من قبلهم كفروا بآيات الله فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم إن الله  قوي شديد العقاب ذلك بأن الله لم يك مغيرا نعمة أنعمها على قوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم) سورة الأنفال/الآية: 53
(كدأب آل فرعون والذين من قبلهم كذبوا بآيات ربهم فأهلكناهم بذنوبهم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وكل كانوا ظالمين) سورة الأنفال/الآية: 55
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(ذلك بما قدمت أيديكم وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد الذين قالوا إن الله عهد إلينا) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 18
(ذلك بما قدمت أيديكم وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد كدأب آل فرعون والذين من قبلهم كفروا بآيات الله) سورة الأنفال/
الآية: 51
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يدعون إلى كتاب الله ليحكم بينهم) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 23
(ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يشترون الضلالة ويريدون أن تضلوا السبيل) سورة النساء/الآية: 44
(ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يومنون بالجبت والطاغوت) سورة النساء/الآية: 50
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(قال رب أنى يكون لي غلام وقد بلغني الكبر وامرأتي عاقر قال كذلك الله يفعل ما يشاء) سورة آل عمران/ الآية: 40
(قال رب أنى يكون لي غلام وكانت امرأتي عاقرا وقد بلغت من الكبر عتيا  قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين  وقد خلقتك من قبل ولم تك شيئا) سورة مريم/الآية: 8
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(قال رب اجعل لي آية قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاثة أيام إلا رمزا) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 41
(قال رب اجعل لي آية قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاث ليال سويا) سورة مريم/الآية: 9
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(ذلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك وما كنت لديهم إذ يلقون أقلامهم أيهم يكفل مريم) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 44 
(تلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيها إليك ما كنت تعلمها أنت ولا قومك من قبل هذا) سورة هود/الآية:49
(ذلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك وما كنت لديهم إذ أجمعوا أمرهم وهم يمكرون) سورة يوسف/الآية: 102 
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(قالت رب أنى يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر قال كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 47
(قالت أنى يكون لي غلام ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أك بغيا قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين) سورة مريم/الآية: 20
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(إني أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طائرا بإذن الله وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 48
(وإذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير بإذني فتنفخ فيها فتكون طائرا بإذني وتبرئ الأكمه والأبرص بإذني وإذ تخرج الموتى بإذني) سورة المائدة/الآية: 112 ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(إن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم فلما أحس عيسى منهم الكفر) سورة آل عمران/الآية : 50
(وأن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين كفروا من مشهد يوم عظيم) سورة مريم/الآية :35
(إن الله هو ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين ظلموا من عذاب يوم أليم) سورة الزخرف/الآية: 65
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(آمنا بالله واشهد بأنا مسلمون ربنا آمنا بما أنزلت) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 51
(قالوا آمنا واشهد بأننا مسلمون إذ قال الحواريون) سورة المائدة/الآية: 113
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(قال من أنصاري إلى الله قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله آمنا بالله) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 51
(كما قال عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين من أنصاري إلى الله قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله فآمنت طائفة من بني إسرائيل وكفرت طائفة) سورة الصف/الآية: 14
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(يا أهل الكتاب لم تكفرون بآيات الله وأنتم تشهدون) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 69
(قل يا أهل الكتاب لم تكفرون بآيات الله والله شهيد على ما تعملون) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 98
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(ما كان لبشر أن يوتيه الله الكتاب والحكم والنبوءة) سورة آل عمران/ الآية: 78
(وما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيا أو من وراء حجاب أو يرسل رسولا) سورة الشورى/ الآية: 48
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(وما تنفقوا من شيء فإن الله به عليم) سورة آل عمران/الآية :92
(وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون) سورة الأنفال/الآية: 61
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(وما جعله الله إلا بشرى ولتطمئن قلوبكم به وما النصر إلا من عند الله العزيز الحكيم) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 126
(وما جعله الله إلا بشرى ولتطمئن به قلوبكم وما النصر إلا من عند الله إن الله عزيز حكيم) سورة الأنفال/الآية: 10
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(سارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 133
(سابقوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض أعدت للذين امنوا بالله ورسله) سورة الحديد/ الآية: 20
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين هذا بيان للناس وهدى وموعظة للمتقين) سورة آل عمران/ الآية: 137
(فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدى من يضل) سورة النحل/
الآية: 36
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(سنلقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب بما أشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 151
(سألقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب فاضربوا فوق الأعناق واضربوا منهم كل بنان) سورة الأنفال/الآية: 12
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(يقولون بأفواههم ما ليس في قلوبهم والله أعلم بما يكتمون) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 167
(يقولون بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم قل فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا إن أراد بكم ضرا أو أراد بكم نفعا) سورة الفتح/  الاية:11
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............................
(كل نفس ذائقة الموت وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة) سورة آل عمران/الآية: 185
(كل نفس ذائقة الموت ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة) سورة الأنبياء/الآية: 35
(كل نفس ذائقة الموت ثم إلينا ترجعون) سورة العنكبوت/الآية: 57
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..........

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

